
Who Owns the Internet? - patmcguire
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/08/28/who-owns-the-internet
======
waddlesworth
Blaming the result of the election on piracy seems like... a stretch.

~~~
DrReinhold
Yeah, that's a bit farfetched. Still an interesting article though.

